# Eclipse Projekt mit PW versehen



## FoolMoon (5. Dez 2009)

Ist es möglich ein Eclipse Projekt mit einem Passwort zu versehen?
Ich würde meinen WorkSpace weitergeben aber nur zugriffe auf einige Projekte gewähren. Die Übrigen würde ich mit einem PW versehen.

Ist das Möglich?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2009)

nein


----------



## eRaaaa (6. Dez 2009)

warum gibst du dann nicht nur ein wokspace weiter, mit den projekten die der zugriff gewährt werden soll? oder zippst einfach die projektordner die erlaubt sind zu einem file, *glaube* eclipse kann damit dann auch was anfangen ?!


----------



## maki (6. Dez 2009)

Ein SCM wie SubVersion kann für sowas genutzt werden.


----------



## U2nt (6. Dez 2009)

Wäre es nicht schlauer einfach die Projekte weiterzugeben die du auch tatsächlich weitergeben willst, also du gehst in dein workspace und lässt einfach alle Projekte die du nicht weitergeben willst da.


----------

